# Pix from our last show (10/29/16)



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @jenkat86! At last a REAL stop, LOL!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Rock it girl!!! Great job!!!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Great pics and stellar riding!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @PoptartShop and @carshon! I'm excited for the stop; the cow is par for her if I stay out of her way, LOL. Really looking forward for the break in showing to work more on getting a really pretty stop all the way around!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

kewpalace said:


> the cow is par for her if I stay out of her way,


Seems to be my problem, too!

"Let your horse do it's job! Quit getting in her way!" <<<That's all I ever hear!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> "Let your horse do it's job! Quit getting in her way!" <<<That's all I ever hear!


 :grin: My constant reminders on the cow: "PUT YOUR HAND DOWN" and "MORE LEG LESS HAND" :dance-smiley05: :lol: But I am getting better ... just in time to relapse on the cow and having to hear it all over when I start legging up again! Well, I'll just have to get down to my trainers more often ....


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

BTW, the guy behind the gate in the cow pix is my trainer, Roger Bias. He was working the cow pen, fortunately for me!


----------



## kathykit (Nov 8, 2016)

kewpalace said:


> This was from our first class (5K) on Saturday 10/29 - these are the best of the pix from all three classes on Saturday. Except I lost my hat .. hopefully there are some good ones from Sunday, but they are not posted yet.


Thanks for sharing!
Great photos! :cowboy:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Some awesome action!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Great pictures!
Did you make it to the Canadian Supreme this year?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you look so composed, balanced and 'with' your horse. You obviously have a great seat. I'm envious.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone, for you kind comments! @ tinyliny - these are the GOOD pix! @Smilie - no have not made it up to Canada. It's a ways for me and my goal is to get to the NRCHA World show (maybe next year, we did not cut it this year). Have lots of work to make things consistent and relaxed.


----------

